# True story, no right or wrong ...



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

Called to the local 24 hr Denny's restaurant, manager says there's a drunk in the ladies' room. We go in with local police and find a college-aged woman wearing a nice seasonally appropriate sundress, soaking with water the manager threw on her to "wake he up". VS were ok, no signs of trauma, but responsive only to pain or ammonia and then just by moaning. We took her to the local ER and, it being a slow evening for them and us, helped solve a puzzle: who was she and what happened? Her purse was on the restroom floor but empty of wallet, she wore no jewelry, no tattoos. No needle tracks, no odor of alcohol or ketones, no incontonence, nada . A waitress remembered her having been with two guys and some girl, and the girl helping her to the lavatory, then the party left (apparently lightened by one). She was aroused by ER treatment and medication, but by then her father was on his way out from Pennsylvania (no pun intended) to collect her, which he did the next morning. By the way, at the time of her discharge to her dad, she could remember nothing about the entire evening, despite basically repeating what the waitress saw to the police at the ER.

1. What happened?
2. How did we figure out who she was?
3. What happend to her memory?

(I'll answer on Friday. I may insert comments on your comments).


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> 1. What happened?



Maybe GHB?


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*Hmmm. This was 1981 in the midwest, but on the right track.*

...........


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 2, 2008)

ruffie and soda with a twist of lime?


----------



## reaper (Oct 2, 2008)

Shrums?????


----------



## Hastings (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm adding a fourth question to those first three.

If it's a true story, how can there be no right/wrong answers? If it's a true story, I'm pretty sure it has one right answer, with the rest being wrong.

Also, pretty sure Flunitrazepam and others like it were around in 1981.

Pretty, young girl with non-traumatic amnesia? I'm going to have to take Pharmacology for 500.

Anticonvulsants, perhaps? Benzodiazepines? Tricyclic Antidepressants?


----------



## SmokeyBear (Oct 2, 2008)

1980s? Midwest? No track marks, incontinence, alcohol or keotones? No mention of psych problems?

I would guess *Huffing*, possibly gasoline. If you want to go to the extreme, midwest/young college kids with no money, how about fermenting feces and urine (cow or human) which creates a gas which can be huffed?


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 2, 2008)

1) T's and B'?  pentazocine with tripelennamine
2) Previous record?
3) Effect of the drugs


----------



## SmokeyBear (Oct 2, 2008)

flhtci01 said:


> 1) T's and B'?  pentazocine with tripelennamine
> 2) Previous record?
> 3) Effect of the drugs



Ts and Bs are injected aren't they?


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*OK, I'll give you the first one*

1. Apparently, alcohol plus a small dose of "short-acting" barbituate per the ER staff the next day. No hx of drug abuse per the dad when he scooped he up the next day.

The subject was one of thousands of out of state students at Univ Neb, Lincoln.

As for "No right, no wrong", hey, ths is my thread, it was thirty years ago and I'm enjoying the freewheeling lack of rigor to people's answers. Don't worry, I'll reveal the final startling and remarkably banal answers....tomorrow!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*Ps: Good thinking!*

In rural settings, sometimes veterinary pharmaceuticals can make their way into alternate pharmacalogical routes, including antibiotics, tranks, and other stuff being sold as _other_-other stuff.


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 2, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> In rural settings, sometimes veterinary pharmaceuticals can make their way into alternate pharmacalogical routes, including antibiotics, tranks, and other stuff being sold as _other_-other stuff.



Just happened to remember that ketamine was popular around then.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*Not ketamine.*

Anyone else remember "Star Trek Deep Space Nine using "Ketamine-White" as the name for an addictive performance enhanciong drug?
Ketamine is still used.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 2, 2008)

Vets also use valium, morphine, steroids, and many other human type meds. We had a vet here busted for selling them to his staff. His clinic was a very popular place to work for a certain type of individual.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*I worked at a pet and feed store near L.A. in 1971*

You couldn't buy a medicine dropper at a pharmacy without a Rx because they were used to shoot dope, but our dumpster was rummaged periodically becuase we occasionally used and discarded syringes, and we sold medicine droppers (and veterinary injectables) just fine, thanks.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*OK, answer to #3...*

Her father came from out of state, and after a short closed door discussion with him, she declared to the officers that she didn't remember anything and could she go home now please. They said yes, and they left on the next flight to Pensylvania.

Clues to Question #2...her wallet, ID, money, keys were gone, no medic alert or other identifying jewelry, and the event occurred Friday night and was over by Saturday afternoon so we didn't send a copy of her photo to the University on a chance. As I recall, her purse held a pencil, pun intended this time, some cosmetics, and not much else.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Her father came from out of state, and after a short closed door discussion with him, she declared to the officers that she didn't remember anything and could she go home now please. They said yes, and they left on the next flight to Pensylvania.
> 
> Clues to Question #2...her wallet, ID, money, keys were gone, no medic alert or other identifying jewelry, and the event occurred Friday night and was over by Saturday afternoon so we didn't send a copy of her photo to the University on a chance. As I recall, her purse held a pencil, pun intended this time, some cosmetics, and not much else.



I dont get your puns :sad:


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 2, 2008)

Daughter of well known public figure, therefore she would be known by sight?


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 2, 2008)

It was a teaching hospital, and someone there happened to recognize her from class?


----------



## Hastings (Oct 2, 2008)

Just a side comment about time:

You know what the response from every single person here would have been if you hadn't mentioned this occurred many years ago?

"Oh, they found her phone and called one of the contacts in her list."

Ah, how times change. But seriously, that's how I do it these days. EVERYONE has a cell phone on them at all times. Well, every pretty, young girl I get called on.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 3, 2008)

*....unless they were rolled and their wallet and keys and phone taken...*

.....oops....


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 3, 2008)

*Sasha, you're warmer.*

Y'others, nope, even though at the time I was working occasionally with the niece of our ambassador to Grenada or some such.
And, no, she wasn't "Chipped" (RFID'ed), too long ago unless you were abducted by aliens.
Furthermore, no address book, which is what one would have if one were pre-cell phone.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 3, 2008)

*Oh, excuse me, did I say "Pensylvania"?*

I meant "Pencilvania".
(come on, come on...)[/FONT]


----------



## Hastings (Oct 3, 2008)

I say if you're rejecting Pharmacology, we just go with the popular and timeless Psych. She's a nutcase. Perhaps due to a rape or other traumatic event. Or maybe she's just one of the pioneers of attention-seeking behavior. Psych is always a safe bet.


----------



## SmokeyBear (Oct 3, 2008)

Hastings said:


> I say if you're rejecting Pharmacology, we just go with the popular and timeless Psych. She's a nutcase. Perhaps due to a rape or other traumatic event. Or maybe she's just one of the pioneers of attention-seeking behavior. Psych is always a safe bet.




I thought that too initially until *mcroft* hinted on the first page that GHB drug was _on the right track_--unless hes referring to rape and not drugs. But, if thats the case were there any signs of assault?


----------



## Hastings (Oct 3, 2008)

SmokeyBear said:


> I thought that too initially until *mcroft* hinted on the first page that GHB drug was _on the right track_--unless hes referring to rape and not drugs. But, if thats the case were there any signs of assault?



Well, he said there were no signs of Trauma, but traumatic events don't always have physical signs.

There's some Psych involved here, there must be. At least, under the assumption this isn't Pharmacological. 

If it is Psych, my guess is that either she's involved in something she knows she shouldn't be (which would explain 'convenient amnesia'), or she went through an event so traumatic that...

I don't know. There's just something not right with her. I wish I could talk to her. I bet it'd be pretty clear. If not drugs, some sort of Psych.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 3, 2008)

*OK last clues....*

1. Psychosocial? Well, not psych. And no physical signs of rape. I might add she gave a pretty good history before her father came.
2. I found myself going through her little purse's little contents, then asked the ER crew if I could make an out of area phone call.....pun not included.
3. She suffered no residual effects of the alcohol and "short acting barbituates"...oops....


----------



## Hastings (Oct 3, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> 1. Psychosocial? Well, not psych. And no physical signs of rape. I might add she gave a pretty good history before her father came.
> 2. I found myself going through her little purse's little contents, then asked the ER crew if I could make an out of area phone call.....pun not included.
> 3. She suffered no residual effects of the alcohol and "short acting barbituates"...oops....



So she's just a kid afraid of getting in trouble / her father finding out she was doing drugs? 

How disappointing.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 3, 2008)

methaqualone?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2008)

Listen here, little Mister.

You promised answers on friday. It is Friday. I want answers, youve had your fun playing games now give us answers!!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Listen here, little Mister.
> 
> You promised answers on friday. It is Friday. I want answers, youve had your fun playing games now give us answers!!!



watch it now. you'll get all worked up and choke on your gatorade again.....


----------



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> watch it now. you'll get all worked up and choke on your gatorade again.....



Listen you! :glare: ....
.........

Yeah. Just... Listen you! :glare:x2


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 3, 2008)

oh well im definatley in my place now.....


----------



## reaper (Oct 3, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Her father came from out of state, and after a short closed door discussion with him, she declared to the officers that she didn't remember anything and could she go home now please. They said yes, and they left on the next flight to Pensylvania.
> 
> Clues to Question #2...her wallet, ID, money, keys were gone, no medic alert or other identifying jewelry, and the event occurred Friday night and was over by Saturday afternoon so we didn't send a copy of her photo to the University on a chance. As I recall, her purse held a pencil, pun intended this time, some cosmetics, and not much else.



Was she a kidnap victim? Her face was all over the news and that is how you knew who she was? (it's out there, but possible)


----------



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2008)

Can someone please explain the puns to me?


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Can someone please explain the puns to me?



i doubt it...


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 3, 2008)

*You want the truth!? The truth? OK, I'll tells ya (nyuck nyuck nyuck)*

We transported the patient to the local hospital where, after a charcoal lavage and other indignities, she likely as not awoke due to the barb and alcohol "micky finn" wearing off. She was out with some friends, they went to Denny's for a late bite, but before they went in the 
get-together broke up. She was walking back to her car when some girls panhandled her and she started talking to them, joined them and their male  friend for a drink, and passed out. Her car was gone as well as everything but the items listed above, which included an advertising pencil for a lumber corporation in Pennsylvania. She was still uncnoscious when I used the ER phone to call the number on the pencil; the answering service lady recognized my description of the patient (small town, 1980, company had its own real life switch board operators), got the location and particulars, and hung up. Her father was the company's owner, wanted her home STAT and no embarassing trials etc half a country away, so apparently convinced her to plead amnesia.

Details. Details luck and the willingness to check out the zebras once in a while. 

Remind me of the one about the Mexican woman with the stomach ache and the lousy pH sometime.
THE END.

There, that'll hold em for another week...is this microphoe off, or on??


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 4, 2008)

well that was pretty pointless....


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2008)

LAME!!!

Who would have guessed that? You never said advertising pencil. You said pencil. I assumed it was just a number 2 test taking pencil.

ARRRRGH.

Did you get your jollies torturing us for a couple days?


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 4, 2008)

*Actually, I think that the pencil was sharpened...*

I worked civilian ambulance/militry fire/crash rescue and then civilian ER for a relatively short time, bt seem to have experienced a pretty high percentage of  "SayWhat?" cases.

Need to be aware of AL. I was called to a dorm full of women because they were headachey and nauseous....no, that's for another thread!


----------



## Hastings (Oct 4, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> I worked civilian ambulance/militry fire/crash rescue and then civilian ER for a relatively short time, bt seem to have experienced a pretty high percentage of  "SayWhat?" cases.
> 
> Need to be aware of AL. I was called to a dorm full of women because they were headachey and nauseous....no, that's for another thread!



Few things beat the story of the young couple that used the father's Nitro paste as a sex lube. Local thing. Two deaths prior to EMS arrival.


----------

